# FS: Razorback Musk Turtle



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm selling my female Razorback Musk Turtle for $100. She is approx 4 years old. She's a little bit on the chunky side because she's always begging for food and I'm a softie! Her shell is about 5" long and she should be pretty much full grown.

She's been living in a 46 gallon tank for awhile (previously she lived in my 110 gallon tank) and I'd really like for her to move into a larger tank. If you research Razorback Musk Turtles online many care sheets will say that a 30 gallon tank is sufficient for one adult to be housed in, but I strongly disagree with that.

Razorbacks are mostly aquatic. I keep a large piece of wood that protrudes slightly out of the water that she can climb out on if she's so inclined. However, in the last 3 years I've never once seen her fully out of the water. I can give the new owner her piece of wood if they want it.

She has lived with fish the entire time I've had her almost without incident. Once she took a bite out of a betta that she'd been living with for about 1.5 years. A couple of years ago I attempted to add some corys to her tank and she chased them so I removed them right away. She doesn't seem to look twice at medium+ size fish.

I feed her mostly floating turtle pellets, Hikari carnivore pellets, and frozen blood worms. Occasionally I feed her shrimp, any kind of fish that I'm cooking (tuna, salmon, tilapia, etc), and she gets to snack on a cooked turkey leg bone with teensy bit of meat on it at holiday dinners (I remove the bone after she's picked it clean). I throw a turtle block into her tank every few weeks.

If anybody is interested in buying my turtle please send me a pm describing what kind of tank she would be moving into. I'm going to be very picky about who I'll sell this turtle to as I want her to go to the best possible home, so she won't necessarily go to the first person who contacts me.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Beautiful and great specie of turtle to keep!
If i didnt already have 2 in my 125g i would snatch her up in no time!

Doesnt look like theres any mineral deposits on the shell from the pic either!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful turtle. I wish I had my new tank up and running I take it in a heart beat. Good luck with sale.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few more pics that I took today.




























She rushes to the front of the tank every time she sees me, so it's difficult to get pics of the top of her shell and pics of her tail end.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Wish I had bigger than a 45g!


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

Gosh, if only you posted this ad a month ago, I would have nabbed her, instead of the two musks I got xD. Razorbacks are my dream turtle ! Didn't know anyone in BC had any.


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

wow amazing turtle!
I want it so bad , but the wife would kill me


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Such a cool turtle and guaranteed she was very well taken care of. Knowing Pam, this turtle had the best life a turtle could ask for in captivity lol couldn't have asked for a better owner!
Im glad you are taking the time to get choosy with who buys it. Then again I wouldn't expect anything less, especially since you have had her for 3 years now if Im not mistaken. Hope you find a good home for her cause I know how much you care for your pets! 
Oh yea here's a couple pix from back when Pam first got her...get a better look at that cool shell.


----------



## Searay (Oct 17, 2012)

Like to buy it from you


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Searay said:


> Like to buy it from you


I already have 2 people who want to buy her who both have terrific tanks for her to go into, so she'll most likely be going to one of them. I'll let you know if that changes though.

John, thanks for adding on those old pics of Suki and thanks for your kind words 

She's grown so much! She actually had skinny legs back then, not like how they're bulging out of her shell now


----------

